# What Are some of Your Favorite Stretches?



## SeaBreeze (Mar 21, 2015)

Stretching feels so good, sometimes I stretch before a workout and sometimes afterwards...sometimes I don't stretch at all.

My most memorable stretch, which I haven't done in a long time, is sitting on the floor, legs flat forward. Cross the right leg over the *left* and bend *knee*, placing right *foot *outside of *left* *knee*.

Then, place *left* hand on outside of right *knee*, while twisting the body to the right and looking over the right shoulder. Look with head as far as possible and hold. Great spine stretch, gets the fluids flowing.  I think it was from one of my old Reebok Step Aerobics tape, feel good ending!

Do you have a stretch or two that you really like?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 22, 2015)

I stretch everything after every workout. I've always been limber and I really enjoy putting my ankle up on the rail in the gym and touching my nose to my thigh. Great stretch to my hamstrings. I also like the one where I sit on the floor legs apart as far as possible and put my nose on the floor. Stretches inner thighs and hamstrings.

If I get lazy and don't stretch my calves they feel tight.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Mar 22, 2015)

Workout, at our age......what is that? LOL


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 22, 2015)

ClassicRockr said:


> Workout, at our age......what is that? LOL



That's okay.  Just sit in your rocking chair.  I'll go hike up a mountain.


----------



## oldman (Mar 22, 2015)

I run two miles, five days a week. I stretch before every run. Normally I will do some hamstring stretches and deep knee bends along with trunk stretches. Sometimes, I also throw in a few stretches where I stand on the front of my feet and bounce. This is supposed to help from getting shin splints. I also do one where I stand on the floor and try to bring one knee up at a time to touch my chin. On real cold days, like less than 20 degrees F, I run on the treadmill. I think I am more flexible than most people my age, except my wife. She stretches, but does not run. She is real limber. The one thing I can't do and she has no problem is standing with my legs about 6 inches apart and placing my hands flat on the floor without bending my knees. Someone once told me that women can do this easier because they are more low waisted than men. Is that true?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 22, 2015)

oldman said:


> I run two miles, five days a week. I stretch before every run. Normally I will do some hamstring stretches and deep knee bends along with trunk stretches. Sometimes, I also throw in a few stretches where I stand on the front of my feet and bounce. This is supposed to help from getting shin splints. I also do one where I stand on the floor and try to bring one knee up at a time to touch my chin. On real cold days, like less than 20 degrees F, I run on the treadmill. I think I am more flexible than most people my age, except my wife. She stretches, but does not run. She is real limber. The one thing I can't do and she has no problem is standing with my legs about 6 inches apart and placing my hands flat on the floor without bending my knees. Someone once told me that women can do this easier because they are more low waisted than men. Is that true?



Don't know about touching the floor but women are much more flexible than men.  I've been at the gym and tossed my leg up on the bar to stretch (it's higher than waist height) and I've seen men cringe, saying they'd rip their hamstrings if they did that.


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 22, 2015)

Either standing or sitting:  arms straight up, grab one wrist with opposite hand and stretch to side of the "pulling" hand.   Come back to center, reverse grip to other hand and wrist, then stretch to the other side.  Feels good, opens up upper body nicely.


----------



## jujube (Mar 22, 2015)

I'm kind of fond of the home stretch at the Kentucky Derby....


----------



## Jack3232 (Apr 4, 2022)

My favorite stretches are Shoulder stretch and Torso stretch.


----------



## Nathan (Apr 7, 2022)

> What Are some of Your Favorite Stretches?


Stretching is my favorite _feel good_ pastime.  Several Yoga poses come to mind:
Forward bend
Warrior 1
Warrior 2
Downward Dog
Triangle Pose
Child's Pose
That's just the tip o' the iceberg.     My primary focus is Taichi / Qigong, over 10,000 forms-poses-positions.  Virtually 'tailor-made' for those who prefer not to go down on a mat.

Note:  I just realized that I'm about to 'bump' a 7 year old thread.  That's OK, I like this topic!    If this were a computer forum members would lose their minds if someone bumped a two month old thread, calling it  "necroposting".


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Sep 3, 2022)

SeaBreeze said:


> Stretching feels so good, sometimes I stretch before a workout and sometimes afterwards...sometimes I don't stretch at all.
> 
> My most memorable stretch, which I haven't done in a long time, is sitting on the floor, legs flat forward. Cross the right leg over the *left* and bend *knee*, placing right *foot *outside of *left* *knee*.
> 
> ...


I have been really stove up...two or so weeks sitting strained stretches etc.....happened to catcha guy on youtube- tho I know most if not all ..and have done some of them latley.....i sat on the floor and did most of them along with him.....30 min,,,,,walla all ok today at least 98%  david procyshyn yoga


----------



## Barbara971 (Sep 3, 2022)

SeaBreeze said:


> Stretching feels so good, sometimes I stretch before a workout and sometimes afterwards...sometimes I don't stretch at all.
> 
> My most memorable stretch, which I haven't done in a long time, is sitting on the floor, legs flat forward. Cross the right leg over the *left* and bend *knee*, placing right *foot *outside of *left* *knee*.
> 
> ...


Our spines are meant to move 6 directions….forward, backward, side to side, twist at the waist one way, then the other. Hold each position for a count of ten and do it all as gently as needed.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 3, 2022)

Ameriscot said:


> I stretch everything after every workout. I've always been limber and I really enjoy putting my ankle up on the rail in the gym and touching my nose to my thigh. Great stretch to my hamstrings. I also like the one where I sit on the floor legs apart as far as possible and put my nose on the floor. Stretches inner thighs and hamstrings.


I do that too, lots of stretching, but I sure as hell am not "_limber_". "_ I really enjoy putting my ankle up on the rail in the gym and touching my nose to my thigh._"  If I were to try that the only thing my nose would hit would be the floor and I went down...  I still do the stretches, probably good for me, but can't say I really like them.


Nathan said:


> Several Yoga poses come to mind:


@Nathan I try to do most of those, but the result is often embarrassing.  The yoga instructor likes me, someone she can point to whenever another student feels bad, and say "_you're doing better than some people_", LOL


----------

